
Don't say I wouldn't have done it this way - jeffrey-sherman
https://shermanonsoftware.com/2019/11/20/i-wouldnt-have-done-it-this-way/
======
lioeters
The article has good advice: to not dwell on criticizing the existing
implementation, and to focus on the practicalities of what needs to be
improved, what you can do to push that forward.

In my younger years, I've certainly been guilty of telling a client how
terrible a job the previous person in my position did. I'm sure I've been on
the receiving end of it too.

It may have been true, but over time I learned that it doesn't matter. As the
article points out, people on the business side don't care how badly the work
was done, they want to know what you're going to do about it, to improve
quality, efficiency, business value.

